# Frustrated hunter !!!!



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Man last week was the worst week of bow hunting that I can remember in a long time. Very frustrating. There was 3 of us in our camp. And out of 5 days of hunting, only 4 does, and 2 small bucks were seen. Neither of us saw any rutting action at all. Hardly any scrapes or rubs around on the 250 acre land that we hunt. We have trail camera pictures of at least 5 shooters. Ranging from 125" to 160". But never heard any grunting or running in the woods all week. I came on here Saturday hoping to read that everyone else was having a hard time. Only to see that a lot of other places is having good action. I am glad that not everyone is having the kind of rut that I am having. Now that I have to go back to work, the action will probably pick up down where we go.... 
Oh well, now I have to anticipate until Saturday again... 
Sorry to vent, just wondering if anyone else is frustrated like I am....


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Easy for me to say and hard to do, but shrug it off and stay at it man! This time of year all those bucks on your trail cam could be 3 miles away and likley aren't around any more. The good news is that all the bucks your neighbors had on their cams aren't hanging on their property any more either. It only takes 20 seconds to make a season and all those bucks are moving around somewhere. Stick to your tactics and get on stand....you'll see something soon enough don't give up.


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

I feel you're pain. I hunt in Monroe County, Ohio. Was there Thursday to Sunday and only saw a doe and buck from 100 yards away. Hardly any signs of a rut. Pretty disappointing weekend as well but plenty more opportunities this season yet. No use to get discouraged! At least until January if we can't get one by then!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

This time of year can be hit or miss. It&#8217;s been fairly slow at my place too, with intermittent flurries of activity. It&#8217;ll get better later this week.


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

I feel your pain bluewalleye....was off all last week and hunted everyday morning and night. At one point the drought reached 14 hours without seeing one deer. It finally started picking up Fri / Sat with some does moving and small bucks, but nothing like the rut activity I was hoping when booking my time off. My brother-in-law shot a nice 10 pt Sunday morning so they are out there.

Good luck next weekend, that is when I next get to go out as well.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

see, im not really concerned. if i stick a beast, i stick a beast. ive already taken a small spike. but, ill take a doe and in fact plan on it. i would love a buck and have a very good chance of it tomorrow morning, wed or thurs, im hunting a new property.... but we'll see. by the way, just remember one thing.. enjoy your time in the woods, quit bitching and sometimes its not the kill, its the thrill of the chase... enjoy it my man


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

We are seeing a lot of small bucks and a couple younger decent ones. But nothing we want to shoot. They are just slowly working thru. Tons of scrapes , but I.just saw a doe come thru with both of her fawns still.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

If I were going to take a week 2 hunt, I would take either this week or next. I see some activity picking up now and by this weekend it should be great


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

i was seeing a couple of desent bucks up till wed last week.a nice 8pt got killed on the road in front of the house and the young lad that helps me bale hay wounded another one on thur.spent about 2 hr looking that night and backed out.tracked it through 2 corn fields and into another woods on fri.very little to no blood on both tracks.
wasn't able to hunt at all on fri and when i went to my stand on sat morning,someone placed a ground blind 40yds from my stand.it placed in a fence row on the neighbors property and can be seen from the road,a half mile away.the deer that i saw on sat came out and spotted it right off and went way out of the way and keep eyeing it the whole time.left this fool a nasty gram.
good thing i have another woods to hunt that's close.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Eric E said:


> but I.just saw a doe come thru with both of her fawns still


This statement confuses me a little. What does a doe with fawns have to do with the rut? Female fawns will be with their mother into next spring at a minimum.

Many of the male fawns will start to split off soon. They are the ones that get shot by the hunter thinking it is a single doe. Single does are the exception not the rule.

I spent 3 days in Athens this weekend, bunches of scrapes, new rubs, lots of bucks out searching, only one chasing that I saw and it was a young buck. It is not hot and heavy yet but it has to be close


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

ezbite said:


> BY the way, shut your trap..... Who in the world was bitching as you put it???
> I was just asking if anyone else was having as much a hard time as I was in the woods.... Get off your high horse and dont say anything if you dont have anything constructive to add to the conversation.... Worthless people, who always have to give there 2 cents to everything...... Now I remember why I hated these forums....


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i havent even started hunting yet. because i have problems with my legs i cant do much walking, so i just hunt the muzzleloader season. last year i hunted the first 4 days of the season, finelly seen one little buck on the last morning about 90 yrds, so i took him. our m/l season comes in on the 3rd of dec.

i have to hunt state property anyway. its about 120 miles to where we hunt. i have spent days knocking on doors around here just to get turned down. but anymore im just happy to hunt the state property i hunt. i dont see alot of deer, but i do spend some quaility time with my 2 sons. and thats why i hunt these days. if they didnt hunt i wouldnt even go anymore. i found a good spot about 150 yrds off the road about 10 yrs ago. so it works out good the way my legs bother me. i,ve taken 3 bucks and 6 does in those 10 yrs. so its turned out to be a really good spot to hunt. i dont see many deer and have to hunt it really hard. i have taken atleast half of those deer on the last week end of the season.

hope i havent came across like you feel ezbite did, thats not my intent. we do feel your frustration. but you did seem to be complaning just alittle, even tho i dont think that was your intent.

were just trying to give you alittle encouragement the best way we know how. i cant speak for ezbite but i would just guess thats what he was doing. good luck with the rest of your hunting this year. sure hope it gets better for you guys. hang in there it can only get better.
sherman


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

I hunt my fathers place in morrow county since holloween weekend i have had several encounters with quality bucks but for one reason or another haven't killed one. I am in the woods as I type and haven't seen a deer yet this morning very unusual but guess everyday can't be a hot day .....im out today thur Sunday hoping this works...did have three turkeys come by just outta range hang in there everyone it can happen at any moment

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

this has been the slowest bow hunting i have ever had here in knox county. but i think our deer just are not there like they once were. i have hunted this area for 30 years and have taken some nice bucks , but over the last 3 to 4 years we just do not see the deer or deer sign like we once did. but it's still nice to get out. good luck to all.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

I've had best hunting in our area I've ever seen. My brother-in-law and i both killed P+Y bucks and 4 does. Saw 6 bucks last Sat. in the first hour, and had a 135-140 10point on the ground that finished us both of us in bucks for the year. We both saw mulitiple shooters and many does this season.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Lundy said:


> This statement confuses me a little. What does a doe with fawns have to do with the rut? Female fawns will be with their mother into next spring at a minimum.
> 
> Many of the male fawns will start to split off soon. They are the ones that get shot by the hunter thinking it is a single doe. Single does are the exception not the rule.
> 
> I spent 3 days in Athens this weekend, bunches of scrapes, new rubs, lots of bucks out searching, only one chasing that I saw and it was a young buck. It is not hot and heavy yet but it has to be close


Whenever the rut is kicking the fawns get left on their own while the does are being chased, bred. They group back up afterwards. We did not have any sightings or pics of the does being chased yet.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Eric E said:


> Whenever the rut is kicking the fawns get left on their own while the does are being chased, bred. They group back up afterwards. We did not have any sightings or pics of the does being chased yet.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


That&#8217;s not quite right. The fawns are only left on their own for the period of time that the mother is being bred. That&#8217;s what Lundy is referring to.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Bluewalleye said:


> BY the way, shut your trap..... Who in the world was bitching as you put it???
> I was just asking if anyone else was having as much a hard time as I was in the woods.... Get off your high horse and dont say anything if you dont have anything constructive to add to the conversation.... Worthless people, who always have to give there 2 cents to everything...... Now I remember why I hated these forums....


my intent was not to offend you, im sorry if i came off wrong. i sent you a pm to clear things up:C

this is an open forum, if you dont want ALL feedback, dont start threads asking for it.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

I was saying I have never seen a doe in the chasing or breeding stage with a fawn. Are you saying you have?


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

If hunters are seeing so few deer this year and last maybe we need to go back to the regular bag limits instead of allowing the extra 15.00 antlerless permits. This may be taking a toll on the deer herd. But I've also seen more coyotoes in the last few years than ever. These animals kill and eat many, many, fawns. A study in Iowa showed 2 adult coyotes killed 70 fawns to feed to there den of coyote pups in 2008.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

carp said:


> If hunters are seeing so few deer this year and last maybe we need to go back to the regular bag limits instead of allowing the extra 15.00 antlerless permits. This may be taking a toll on the deer herd. But I've also seen more coyotoes in the last few years than ever. These animals kill and eat many, many, fawns. A study in Iowa showed 2 adult coyotes killed 70 fawns to feed to there den of coyote pups in 2008.


Deer kill for a second year in a row is down. So far 11%.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

carp said:


> If hunters are seeing so few deer this year and last maybe we need to go back to the regular bag limits instead of allowing the extra 15.00 antlerless permits. This may be taking a toll on the deer herd.





carp said:


> I've had best hunting in our area I've ever seen. My brother-in-law and i both killed P+Y bucks and 4 does. Saw 6 bucks last Sat. in the first hour, and had a 135-140 10point on the ground that finished us both of us in bucks for the year. We both saw mulitiple shooters and many does this season.



http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=187315


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Lundy said:


> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=187315


nice catch lundy!!! interesting indeed!!! do as i say, not as i do i guess is his way!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

wave warrior said:


> nice catch lundy!!! interesting indeed!!! do as i say, not as i do i guess is his way!!


Not saying anything is bad, just a little conflict is all.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Dear Lundy,

The word on this site is numbers are down. I've seen plenty of deer and tag out already. 130 class 9 point and 3 does. The night i killed the 9 point I saw 7 bucks. If the majority believe numbers are down than voice your opinion. I also posted another thread to see if most hunters are seeing more or less deer. I hunt with fishwendle he will also confirm we've seen an extrodinary amount of deer this year. My views are, if most are not seeing the deer they used to, then lets go back to reducing the number of deer allowed.

In my opinion my quotes are not conflicting.

God bless,
Carp.


----------

